# Devil's Home Thread



## binkies (Aug 16, 2005)

To begin with, his name has been changed to Cooper. Since his neuter surgery, things are wonderful! He is a really great rabbit and now he has a very good chance of finding a home.Anyone of you around Southwest VA, please help him find a good home.<br><br>




<br><br>



<br><br>



<br><br>Â <br>


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 16, 2005)

What a little doll!! I wish I could take the little one, but I have a full house. He's precious.

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 16, 2005)

look at his lil mouth !!! dont you just want to kiss it???


----------



## onnie (Aug 16, 2005)

Ahhh how sweet is he'i could so cuddle him:inlove:


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 16, 2005)

Cooper is such a cutie! And I love the name too!


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 16, 2005)

He is a cutie! Wish I could help, but I'm in PA. Best of luck finding a home for that adorable little baby!

Jen


----------



## binkies (Aug 17, 2005)

Here is Cooper now. Out posing for his camera happy foster mom.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

oh i am so happy that Cooper had such a turn around !! he looks a lil king in that picture


----------



## binkies (Aug 17, 2005)

He is named Cooper because of the rocker Alice Cooper who always wore a lot of eyeliner . He is such a good boy.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

*DevilRabbit wrote:*


> He is named Cooper because of the rocker Alice Cooper whoalways wore a lot of eyeliner . He is such a good boy.


that was a GREAT idea for his name!! follows his "devil" persona very well 

cept now, alice cooper is more into golf than eyeliner anymore lol


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 17, 2005)

very cute guy!!


----------



## Emmy-webby (Aug 17, 2005)

Cooper looks such like a doll. 

:inlove:


----------



## Shuu (Aug 17, 2005)

I love his little squishy face. :hug:


----------



## binkies (Aug 17, 2005)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## binkies (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm sooo sad right now. Cooper is going to move to another foster home . His rescue is based in NC and I am in VA.The closer homes were all full when I came acrossÂ the Devil inneed. I know that I took him in with the full intentions ofÂ finding him a good home, but now that the time has come for me to part with him, I feel like I am giving up a family member.


----------



## binkies (Sep 22, 2005)

Poor Cooper! He really hated that hat.


----------



##  (Sep 22, 2005)

Fostering isalways hard on theheart hon ., I have said it many times tomany people Rescue is not forthe feint of heart . Be thankfull Youhad Cooper in your life for the timeyou did , I should probably mentionYou dont have to actually give him back tothe shelter You can alwaysadopt him yourself . its always an option.


----------



## binkies (Sep 22, 2005)

I would loove to foster again. It makes me feel proud to see a poor animal getting a loving home.


----------



## ruka (Sep 23, 2005)

*adds Cooper to bunny napping list*


----------



## naturestee (Sep 23, 2005)

It's too bad you can't keep him yourself. I hope he finds a good home!


----------



## binkies (Sep 23, 2005)

As far as I know, he has a forever home now. My sister will be transporting him to North Carolina this weekend. Yay for Cooper!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 23, 2005)

What a great Halloween Card! 





-Carolyn


----------

